# Clé WiFi USB SMC recherche pilote Mac



## aliasbody (13 Mai 2007)

ps : juste un truc; je vient de trouver un ancien cle usb wifi smc que j'avait pourait tu me dire ou truver les drivers mac ? merci d'avance... comment savoir si &#231;a ne marche que sur usb 2.0 ?

Je cr&#233;e une discussion diff&#233;rente avec cette question, car &#231;a n'a plus rien &#224; voir avec ta webcam.


----------



## imacg5mortel (14 Mai 2007)

pourrais-tu retrouver la référence de ta clée wifi?


----------



## iBapt (14 Mai 2007)

aliasbody a dit:


> Bonjour je vient d'aquerrir a mon mac powerpc g4 sous peut et je ne m'en pleind pas cette ordi est maginifique, d'accord c'est pas le topt du top mais c'est genial quand meme, et apres avoir ete etone de l'intalation de ma cle bluetooth que je n'avait q'a brancher, j'ai decide d'y conncter ma webcam et la probleme elle n'est pas detecte, ni mon imprimante, ni ma cle wifi usb... pouriez vous me dire si l'un des trois ou meme les trois marchent et si oui comment.. alor voila les reference :
> 
> Webcam ::: Rainbow Icam 310
> Imprimante ::: HP 1200 Series
> ...



Salut,

Malheureusement je crois que ce n'est pas compatible cf. ici


----------



## aliasbody (14 Mai 2007)

eh bas j'ai de la chance le mien est classe a lui tout seul, c'est directe le seul qui ne marche pas.... regadez : 





> L'adaptateur USB 2.0 Thomson WLG-1500A, fabriqué par Cameo, est basé sur le chipset SiS163u. A part le pilote générique livré pour Windows (WinNT, Win95, WinNT4, Win98, Win98SE, WinME, Win2000, WinXP), aucun pilote n'est disponible pour Mac OS.


 
et mon SMC SMCWUSB-G est-ce que je peut le faire marcher sur mac? parceque j'ai trouve un driver et dedans il y a un dossier macosx mais il est vide et donc je voudrait savoir si ça marche et si oui comment


----------



## iBapt (14 Mai 2007)

aliasbody a dit:


> eh bas j'ai de la chance le mien est classe a lui tout seul, c'est directe le seul qui ne marche pas.... regadez :
> 
> et mon SMC SMCWUSB-G est-ce que je peut le faire marcher sur mac? parceque j'ai trouve un driver et dedans il y a un dossier macosx mais il est vide et donc je voudrait savoir si &#231;a marche et si oui comment



Non plus...  regarde ici

Pour les produits sans fils, des marques comme D-Link sont plus compatible mac, je crois.
Vas sur l'Apple Store ou sur MacWay pour te faire une id&#233;e, ils vendent que des produits compatibles Mac normalement... 



Au fait, Google est ton ami


----------



## aliasbody (14 Mai 2007)

je ne sait pas si tu as remarque, mais quand tu telecharge le driver windows il y a un dossier macosx et dans se dossier un autre dossier driver et sans se dossier un fichier appele _ds.store ou quelque chose du genre, ça voudrait dire quelque chose d'apres toi?


----------



## iBapt (14 Mai 2007)

aliasbody a dit:


> je ne sait pas si tu as remarque, mais quand tu telecharge le driver windows il y a un dossier macosx et dans se dossier un autre dossier driver et sans se dossier un fichier appele _ds.store ou quelque chose du genre, &#231;a voudrait dire quelque chose d'apres toi?



Je viens de telecharger les pilotes pour regarder, mais je ne vois pas de dossier Mac OS X :mouais: Heu... tu fumes quoi?     je plaisante biensur  Sinon pour les .DS_Store c'est des fichiers que ton Mac cr&#233;e (c'est les pr&#233;f&#233;rences du dossier: affichage etc...)


----------



## aliasbody (15 Mai 2007)

iBapt a dit:


> Je viens de telecharger les pilotes pour regarder, mais je ne vois pas de dossier Mac OS X :mouais: Heu... tu fumes quoi?     je plaisante biensur  Sinon pour les .DS_Store c'est des fichiers que ton Mac crée (c'est les préférences du dossier: affichage etc...)


 
Lol je ne suis pas cingle tu voit vraiment un dosier macosx/dossier ? qu'est-ce qu'il vient faire la lui?


----------

